# Looking at Polaris 550



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone have any insight on Polaris 550 Touring 2-up
Its a 2003 with about 1500 miles on it.

Have already done some reading on motors.
But noticed that most of the "bad ones" started in 2005 with transition to the Edge setup.

Any help or info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I bought one for my wife ipaid 1500 for it in mint condition. Electric start, electric reverse, all the bells and whistles with cover. Put 400 miles on it this season and I bought it in january.

My wife's is a 2004 edge 550 fan cooled.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bigcountrysg said:


> I bought one for my wife ipaid 1500 for it in mint condition. Electric start, electric reverse, all the bells and whistles with cover. Put 400 miles on it this season and I bought it in january.
> 
> My wife's is a 2004 edge 550 fan cooled.


I would put the Polaris Fan Duct kit on that sled if I were you. They run very hot without it. I have 2 of these machines ((2005 and 2006 Edge Touring) and my sister has one also. Both of mine seized pistons. One at 1,000 miles and the other with 1,800 miles. The 2005 has 8,500 miles on the rebuild with the fan kit installed. These are good motors if they are properly cooled.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

MossyHorns said:


> I would put the Polaris Fan Duct kit on that sled if I were you. They run very hot without it. I have 2 of these machines ((2005 and 2006 Edge Touring) and my sister has one also. Both of mine seized pistons. One at 1,000 miles and the other with 1,800 miles. The 2005 has 8,500 miles on the rebuild with the fan kit installed. These are good motors if they are properly cooled.


Actually the guy i bought it from did some mods for the over heating. But I will look into the duct.


----------

